# comfortable wearing glasses in public



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

I have needed corrective lenses since i was in middle school and i always hated them. i got contacts in 12 grade finally and i loved them. yesterday i went to work without putting my contacts on and only using my glasses. i really didn't care what people had to say. i didn't hear people say stuff about it, no one really cared. I was comfortable wearing them and i really didn't mind. score 1 for overcoming self consciousness \m/


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

:clap another score for those of us who wear spectacles


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Wooo! Well done! 

I'm actually in the same boat. I've needed glasses since I was 7 and felt very self conscious about them growing up so it was a relief when I was able to get contact lenses.
Started wearing contacts every day and it got to the point where I felt really weird wearing glasses outside of the house because most people rarely saw me in them. I ended up wearing them into college one day, just because I'd run out of lenses, and felt so odd, like I had left the house in pyjamas or something. Barely anyone commented though and any comments I did get were nice ones! 
Definitely a bigger deal in my head than it needed to be!

Congrats for not feeling self-conscious!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow. I am the exact opposite. I feel way more comfortable whenever I have glasses on than without them.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

Glasses are sexy!


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

67budp said:


> Glasses are sexy!


 Hell Yeah!!!

Personally I think I look way better with glasses than without. Girls with glasses are super cute too.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I love glasses on a guy


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

they make cute girls cuter. maybe it works the same way for guys. :evil


----------



## agilpro (Nov 14, 2014)

I new I needed glasses when I was a freshman in high school and went almost seven years before I was able to overcome the fear and my self conscious feelings of being seen wearing glasses to finally go in for an eye exam. The day I got my glasses It felt like everyone was staring at me and I felt very uncomfortable, but I was determined to overcome this irrational fear, so I went to a shopping center to see if people were actually staring at me or if it was all in my head and I came away knowing it was just me, so I felt a little better. When I was walking to my car I ran into a neighbor and she immediately asked: when did you start wearing glasses? When I told her today! she told me I would never forget the first day and that my glasses looked really good on me, this made me feel a lot better and improved my confidence level tremendously. Over the first couple days all I got were compliments and questions similar to my neighbors and within a few days it became apparent that nobody really cared that I was wearing glasses and within only a couple weeks I was completely comfortable in my glasses and wishing I had gotten help for my vision issues when I first new I had a problem because wearing glasses wasn't bad at all! 

I also had another welcome benefit that came from getting glasses besides the obvious one of being able to see, that I didn't know at the time and that was that this single experience did the most to enable me to overcome my SA. Prior to glasses I was a very shy person who had a lot of problems speaking in front of others and was definitely lacking confidence. However, the process you go through getting used to wearing glasses and being seen wearing glasses by family and friends and opening yourself up by bringing attention to yourself caused me to realize that many of my fears were all in my head and I basically came out of my shell through the process. Today, my shyness has basically disappeared and I'm a pretty vocal and confident person and feel I owe it all to getting glasses.


----------

